# Iphone d'occasion louche



## Solitey (10 Février 2020)

Bonjour, 
Je me permets de venir vers vous car mon conjoint à acheté hier un iphone 6s d'occasion sur LBC. L'annonce précisait que le téléphone était neuf, car acheté pour une personne agée qui ne s'en était pas servi. Le téléphone était effectivement dans un état irréprochable, et mon conjoint l'a finalement acheté. 
Sauf que, j'ai continué à scruter les offres. Et là je me suis rendue compte, que le mec à reposté une nouvelle annonce avec un iphone identique, et lorsque je l'ai contacté il m'a resservi le même bobard de la personne âgée. 
Du coup, nous sommes un peu inquiets de la provenance du iphone de mon conjoint. Et en y regardant de plus près, il y a certains détails qui nous gênent : le numéro de série n'est pas inscrit sur l'emplacement SIM, et la coque arrière ne présente pas les mêmes logos que la plupart des autres iphones 6s en vente.
Comment faire pour coincer le mec et qu'il nous dise vraiment d'où vient le téléphone ?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Février 2020)

Bonjour,



Solitey a dit:


> Comment faire pour coincer le mec et qu'il nous dise vraiment d'où vient le téléphone ?


S'il habite à coté de chez toi, tu lui demandes une remise en main propre pour l'autre iPhone.
Autrement… signaler l'annonce ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2020)

Avez vous des photos ?
ainsi que le lien de l'annonce ?
regarder aussi dans réglage --> Information si vous avez le meme IMEI  que sur la boite


----------



## daffyb (10 Février 2020)

Il est aussi probable que cet iPhone ait été "remis" à neuf avec des composants non officiels.
En gros il se peut que seul la carte mère et quelques composants internes soient du Apple.
Pas la batterie, ni l'écran ni la coque, ni le tiroir de la carte SIM.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> Il est aussi probable que cet iPhone ait été "remis" à neuf avec des composants non officiels.
> En gros il se peut que seul la carte mère et quelques composants internes soient du Apple.
> Pas la batterie, ni l'écran ni la coque, ni le tiroir de la carte SIM.


Si c'est le cas , il y a donc tromperie sur la marchandise


----------



## daffyb (10 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si c'est le cas , il y a donc tromperie sur la marchandise


anéfé


----------



## Sly54 (10 Février 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> anéfé


anéfé, toutafé et mékilékon sont sur un bateau, et………


----------



## Solitey (10 Février 2020)

Voici le lien de l'annonce : https://www.leboncoin.fr/telephonie/1747901714.htm/
J'ai pensé effectivement redonner rdv au mec... 
Le numéro IMEI est bien le même que sur la boite, et le numéro de série reconnu sur le site apple.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2020)

Solitey a dit:


> Voici le lien de l'annonce : https://www.leboncoin.fr/telephonie/1747901714.htm/
> J'ai pensé effectivement redonner rdv au mec...
> Le numéro IMEI est bien le même que sur la boite, et le numéro de série reconnu sur le site apple.


Alors , 
Quel est le problème ?


----------



## Solitey (10 Février 2020)

C'est expliqué tout au début.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2020)

Solitey a dit:


> C'est expliqué tout au début.


Et les photos de votre iPhone ?


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2020)

Mais dans ton post #1 tu dis acheté d'occasion et dans l'annonce en question il dit "neuf jamais servi" ????


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais dans ton post #1 tu dis acheté d'occasion et dans l'annonce en question il dit "neuf jamais servi" ????


Et l'annonce dit 
iPhone 6s
Capacité 64 Go
État neuf (n'a pas servi)
Débloqué tout opérateur, débloqué iCloud... 

Vendu dans sa boîte avec accessoires
Possibilité d'envoi
Donc si pas d'envoi , vous connaissez le vendeur


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2020)

Bon c'est bien une arnaque cette annonce 
demandez le remboursement du téléphone auprès du vendeur 
C'est le mieux a faire


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Bon pas de news


----------



## Ipod-tow (11 Février 2020)

Aujourd’hui avec le reconditionnement des téléphones il est difficile d’avoir du 100% Apple en occasions. Surtout sur des annonces « alléchantes . après cela ne veut pas dire que c’est un faux téléphone. mais il faut pas hésiter à questionner le vendeur voir si il a des réponses cohérentes et pas déstabilisé.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> Aujourd’hui avec le reconditionnement des téléphones il est difficile d’avoir du 100% Apple en occasions. Surtout sur des annonces « alléchantes . après cela ne veut pas dire que c’est un faux téléphone. mais il faut pas hésiter à questionner le vendeur voir si il a des réponses cohérentes et pas déstabilisé.


J'ai quand mème un doute sur l'annonce


----------



## Neyres (13 Février 2020)

A voir les photos, la coque arrière n'est pas d'origine Apple. Ce téléphone a l'air reconditionné avec des pièces non officielles.
La carte mère semble être reconnue par Apple. Donc l'arnaque réside dans les conditions qui font que ce téléphone se trouve dans cet état de neuf. 
Attention aux accessoires figurant sur l'annonce. Ils semblent eux aussi être des copies, si pour le câble Lightning, et les écouteurs c'est pas un souci ( si ce n'est qu'ils risquent de ne pas fonctionner correctement) pour le chargeur c'est très dangereux, et pour moi, c'est cet étément qui est le plus risqué dans cet annonce, le chargeur mural. Si c'est un faux il y a de gros risque d'explosion, ces chargeurs étant de vrais bombes à retardement.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> A voir les photos, la coque arrière n'est pas d'origine Apple. Ce téléphone a l'air reconditionné avec des pièces non officielles.
> La carte mère semble être reconnue par Apple. Donc l'arnaque réside dans les conditions qui font que ce téléphone se trouve dans cet état de neuf.
> Attention aux accessoires figurant sur l'annonce. Ils semblent eux aussi être des copies, si pour le câble Lightning, et les écouteurs c'est pas un souci ( si ce n'est qu'ils risquent de ne pas fonctionner correctement) pour le chargeur c'est très dangereux, et pour moi, c'est cet étément qui est le plus risqué dans cet annonce, le chargeur mural. Si c'est un faux il y a de gros risque d'explosion, ces chargeurs étant de vrais bombes à retardement.


J'ai contacté le vendeur
Bah oui une occasion pareil cela m'intéresse


----------



## Neyres (13 Février 2020)

Bon ok, faut passer à autre chose. C'est un iPhone remis à neuf, ou la seul chose qui soit d'origine se trouve à l'intérieur et .. encore. Je serait curieux de l'ouvrir ce 6s .. si il n'est pas transparent ( ou qu'il ment)  sur l'histoire de ce téléphone alors méfiance.


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

Il a un sacré stock le type   
Perso leboncoin, testé une fois : banni, plus jamais, trop de recel et d'arnaques, la preuve encore


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Bon ok, faut passer à autre chose. C'est un iPhone remis à neuf, ou la seul chose qui soit d'origine se trouve à l'intérieur et .. encore. Je serait curieux de l'ouvrir ce 6s .. si il n'est pas transparent ( ou qu'il ment)  sur l'histoire de ce téléphone alors méfiance.


De toute façon l'acheteuse n'ayant pas répondu , je pense que le sujet est clos


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

Bien alors, elle pas perdu 160€.​Nous retiendrons le côté positif de cette histoire.​La fiabilité du boncoin.....​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bien alors, elle pas perdu 160€.​Nous retiendrons le côté positif de cette histoire.​La fiabilité du boncoin.....​


Non , la fiabilité de certains vendeurs


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , la fiabilité de certains vendeurs


Oui très juste : "pas d'amalgame"


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Pas de nouvelles bonnes nouvelles


----------

